

A/B Testing Software Always Slows Down The Site - Reedge
http://blog.convert.com/ab-testing-software-always-slows-down-the-site.html

======
Reedge
This is part one of three where I explain what details really matter in A/B
testing. Hint... it's not the speed of loading the Javascript on your site.

